# Tortoise beak/jaw problem



## nematoad1998 (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello. I have a 1 1/2 year old leopard tortoise. Last night as she was eating her beak was fine and normal. This morning she came out of her house and i noticed something was wrong. Her lower beak was cracked and overlapping her top beak. She sometimes holds them even for a short time but then goes back to overlapping. She has not had her beak trimmed. Is this a serious problem that i need to get to the vet ASAP or what should i do? I will add a picture.


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 2, 2012)

Looks like some sort of mouth issue, but it is really hard to tell with the photo.. Does not look healthy...


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 2, 2012)

That is an EXCELLENT picture! I can clearly see what you're talking about. It looks as if that crack goes down into the soft tissue, and that can be quite painful. It almost looks like that whole section to the right of the crack is going to fall off. A bit of a trim is in order, but I suggest you have a vet do it. You can watch and learn and do it next time, though.

Tortoises living outside usually don't have this problem because grazing keeps the beak worn down. In the house, you can help by not cutting up the tortoise's food. Make it bite off pieces. A cuttle bone would help, but quite a few tortoises don't bother with them.


----------



## nematoad1998 (Jan 2, 2012)

emysemys said:


> That is an EXCELLENT picture! I can clearly see what you're talking about. It looks as if that crack goes down into the soft tissue, and that can be quite painful. It almost looks like that whole section to the right of the crack is going to fall off. A bit of a trim is in order, but I suggest you have a vet do it. You can watch and learn and do it next time, though.
> 
> Tortoises living outside usually don't have this problem because grazing keeps the beak worn down. In the house, you can help by not cutting up the tortoise's food. Make it bite off pieces. A cuttle bone would help, but quite a few tortoises don't bother with them.


I was thinking i might have to do a beak trim but i will definately get in to see a vet about trimming it. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Laura (Jan 2, 2012)

it appears there is some other issues as well. Dry flaky,, almost like shell rot it appears.. What kind of enviroment is your tortoise housed in? wet? Dry? Diet? Sunshine?


----------



## dmarcus (Jan 2, 2012)

Guess it was the computer I was using at work, it is a good picture . I do think there is something wrong, a vet visit may help figure it out..


----------



## nematoad1998 (Jan 2, 2012)

Laura said:


> it appears there is some other issues as well. Dry flaky,, almost like shell rot it appears.. What kind of enviroment is your tortoise housed in? wet? Dry? Diet? Sunshine?



The humidity is usually around 50-55%. Temps on cool side are around mid 70's-80's while temps on hot side are 90-100 usually.


----------



## ascott (Jan 2, 2012)

Perhaps pm exoticdr and request him to take a peek if he would not mind? I would say that I can only offer opinion from here and without hands on---I can not offer anything valuable....does your tortoise actually eat and chop the food or does he look like he is not able to eat?


----------



## nematoad1998 (Jan 2, 2012)

ascott said:


> Perhaps pm exoticdr and request him to take a peek if he would not mind? I would say that I can only offer opinion from here and without hands on---I can not offer anything valuable....does your tortoise actually eat and chop the food or does he look like he is not able to eat?


My tortoise is eating fine actually almost as if nothing happens and now i have noticed she had sometimes been holding her beak normal.


----------



## ascott (Jan 3, 2012)

Well then I would just be certain to watch for anything going awry. I still would be very observant at this stage.


----------



## tortiechik (Jan 3, 2012)

I would get it checked asap so that it doesnt get infected. Looks ouchy, poor baby.


----------

